# Starting pocket camp



## Sara? (Dec 5, 2021)

Just started pocket camp to see how it is, i was wondering if you play it still, if its fun, if you recommend me something and if you would like me too add you since i have 0 friends in pocket camp hehe

thanks for reading!


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 5, 2021)

I play it every day! It was a little overwhelming/confusing at first, but it gets easier!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 5, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I play it every day! It was a little overwhelming/confusing at first, but it gets easier!



yeah,it is indeed a bit overwhelming but i am getting slowly hahah. I think i like it, its kind of charming

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2021



Foreverfox said:


> I play it every day! It was a little overwhelming/confusing at first, but it gets easier!


Btw i have a xmas present which i can only send o a friend, i have no friends in this game currently , you want me to add you and send you the gift ?


----------



## Berrymia (Dec 30, 2021)

Sara? said:


> yeah,it is indeed a bit overwhelming but i am getting slowly hahah. I think i like it, its kind of charming
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2021
> 
> ...


You’re welcome to add me if you want! I love exchanging gifts with friends 
Here’s my FC: 62105664771


----------

